# Staggered Wheel fitment



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I am going to to a staggered wheel fit on my 2005 GTO. I like the TSW Nurburgring Matte Gunmetal 18X8 frnt and 18x9 rear, has anyone fit TSW wheels with 275/35ZR18 Nitto Nt05's or BFG's on the rear without fender rolling? I would like to go with 245/40ZR18 up front but I am concerned about strut rub. Car has no issues with stock 17's. Would I be better off going 265/35ZR18 rear and 235/40ZR18 front to avoid strut rub and rear fender rolling? Has anyone installed 275/35 and 245/40's with out issues. Any thoughts would help prior to install of wheel/tire package. Thanks


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

why not just roll the rears and fit more tire back there? 245s on the front shouldn't cause you any issues. I'm running a 245 on a 18x8 RPM 505, 265s out back with rolled fenders onm 18x9s


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

What the offset of those wheels?


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> What the offset of those wheels?


I got em used, but the listings I've found are 38 rear, and 20 or 38 front. I'm not sure which fronts I have.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The fronts shouldn't have any problem with strut rub as the wheels will be out farther than stock (they're a 48mm offset). Also because of the rear 38mm offset that wheel will be out 10mm farther than stock and will make putting on bigger tires nearly impossible without rolling. I have 285s in the back but have a 55mm offset AND rolled fenders on 9" wheels


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

*RPM wheels/Nitto tires*

Thanks for the info on fit, ordering RPM 508 wheels 18X8 frnt/18x9 rear with Nitto NT05 tires, 245/40/18 frnt and 275/35/18 rear. I know rear fender will need to be rolled, found local shop that can do work. I am also looking into installing BMR Drag bags just to make sure tire does not contact rear fender. Let everyone know how this fit works. Thanks


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Let me know how the 275 rear fits. I'm rolled and I still rub my 265s occasionally.


----------

